# κρεμαστάρι



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

ΛΚΝ:
κρεμαστάρι το [kremastári] Ο44 : 1. κρεμάστρα1. 2. εξάρτημα από το οποίο κρεμιέται ένα αντικείμενο. || η θηλιά από την οποία κρεμιούνται τα ρούχα στην κρεμάστρα. 3. (παρωχ.) στα παλιά αγροτικά σπίτια, καρποί που τους κρεμούσαν από το ταβάνι, στην ΠAΡ _Όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού* τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια_.
[μσν. κρεμαστάριον (μαρτυρείται στη σημ.: `καντηλέρι΄) < κρεμαστ(ός) -άριον > -άρι] 

ΛΝΕΓ:
κρεμαστάρι: (λαϊκ.) 1. οτιδήποτε κρεμιέται (κυρ. στο ανθρώπινο σώμα, όπως τα σκουλαρίκια, τα βραχιόλια κλπ.) 2. η κρεμάστρα· ΦΡ (παροιμ.) _*όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια*_ βλ. λ. αλεπού 3. καρπός που κρεμιέται (από το ταβάνι), για να συντηρηθεί ή να ωριμάσει 4. (σκωπτ.-μειωτ.) για πεσμένο γυναικείο στήθος. (υποκ.) κρεμασταράκι (το).
(ΕΤΥΜ. <μεσν. κρεμαστάριον "καντηλέρι" [κλπ.])

Δηλ. τη σημασία 1 του ΛΝΕΓ το ΛΚΝ δεν την έχει καθόλου. Εγώ πάντως την αναγνωρίζω αυτή τη σημασία (αφορμή μού έδωσε η λέξη "περίαπτον" = φυλαχτό κρεμαστάρι), άρα θεωρώ ότι δίκιο έχει το ΛΝΕΓ.
Ενδιαφέρον επίσης έχει η σύνδεση της παροιμιώδους έκφρασης "όσα δεν πιάνει η αλεπού..." με διαφορετική σημασία της λέξης κρεμαστάρι, από το ένα λεξικό στο άλλο: στο μεν ΛΚΝ με τους καρπούς που κρέμονται από το ταβάνι, στο δε ΛΝΕΓ από την κρεμάστρα. Ομολογώ ότι και στη μία περίπτωση και στην άλλη η λογική της έκφρασης μου διαφεύγει, εκτός κι αν σημαίνει πως ό,τι δεν μπορεί η αλεπού να φτάσει για να το φάει, το κρίνει κατάλληλο για να το κρεμάσει από το ταβάνι (κατά ΛΚΝ)· μολονότι η ιστορία δεν λέει αυτό, αλλά πως ό,τι δεν μπορεί η αλεπού να φτάσει το βγάζει ακατάλληλο, σκάρτο, μη φαγώσιμο.


----------



## nickel (Apr 20, 2013)

Αν κοιτάξουμε την παλιότερη εκδοχή της παροιμίας:
*όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού τ’ αφήνει κρεμαστάρια*
βλέπουμε περισσότερο κάτι κρεμασμένο από ψηλά.

Ας βάλω και τις εγγραφές για την παροιμία:

*όσα δεν φτάνει η αλεπού, τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια* ό,τι δεν μπορεί να επιτύχει κανείς, ισχυρίζεται ότι τάχα δεν αξίζει και να το επιδιώκει (ΛΝΕΓ)

*Όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια,* για κπ. που προσποιείται ότι δεν ενδιαφέρεται να αποκτήσει κτ., επειδή ξέρει ότι δεν μπορεί να το κατορθώσει. (ΛΚΝ)

*όσα δε φτάνει (or δε σώνει) η αλεπού τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια* one pretends indifference or scorn for what he hotly desired but is unable to obtain, sour grapes [όμφακες εισί] (Γεωργακάς)


----------



## Costas (Apr 20, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αν κοιτάξουμε την παλιότερη εκδοχή της παροιμίας:
> *όσα δε φτάνει η αλεπού τ’ αφήνει κρεμαστάρια*
> βλέπουμε περισσότερο κάτι κρεμασμένο από ψηλά.


Σίγουρα, γι' αυτό κι εγώ διάλεξα το ΛΚΝ στο συγκεκριμένο. Αλλά και πάλι, λογικά δεν βγαίνει νόημα: εννοείται ότι όσα δεν φτάνει να πιάσει η αλεπού εκεί ψηλά, τ' αφήνει να κρέμονται –τι άλλο θα μπορούσε να κάνει; Το "όμφακες εισί", όμως, δεν το εκφράζει η σημερινή μας έκφραση. Έχει δηλαδή κάτι το σουρεαλιστικό, το λογικά άτοπο η έκφραση, methinks· και στην κορφή κανέλα.


----------



## sarant (Apr 21, 2013)

Περιέργως και δυστυχώς ο Πολίτης δεν έχει περιλάβει την παροιμία στο λ. αλεπού των Παροιμιών του, προφανώς θα την έχει κατατάξει αλλού, στο ανέκδοτο τμήμα του έργου (μετά το γράμμα Ε).


----------



## nickel (Apr 21, 2013)

Λέει εδώ ο Κουκουλές ότι το χειμώνα συντηρούνται «αι σταφυλαί ή εξαρτώμεναι κατά ζεύγη από καλάμων, οπότε αποτελούνται τα λεγόμενα *κρεμαστάρια* (Άνδρος, Τήνος) ή *κρεμασταριές* (Κρήτη) ή *κρεμάθρες* (Ήπειρος, Κέρκυρα) ή *κρεμαστάρες* [...]».

Έγινε ακόμα σαφέστερο. Και δεν δυσκολεύομαι να σκεφτώ ότι η σημασία του «κάνω» είναι «ισχυρίζεται πως είναι». Θα πρέπει να θεωρήσουμε ότι τα κρεμαστάρια είναι και άγουρα, όχι μόνο για συντήρηση. Το λέει το ΛΝΕΓ (κι ας έχει βάλει σε λάθος σημασία την παροιμία): «καρπός που κρεμιέται (από το ταβάνι), για να συντηρηθεί ή *να ωριμάσει*».


----------

